# Täglicher Serverabsturz! was tun?



## ulf123 (14. August 2005)

Guten Tag 

Ich bin hier schon am verzweifeln.
seit Monaten kämpfe ich darum das mein Server nicht jeden Tag abstürzt.

Naja ich komme aber nicht weiter.
Ich hoffe einer von euch kenn mir helfen, damit ihr euch einen überblick verschaffen könnt zeige ich euch ausschnitte aus /var/log/messages

Absturz am 9 August:

Aug 9 19:24:05 h70626 -- MARK --
Aug 9 19:44:05 h70626 -- MARK --
Aug 9 19:59:00 h70626 /USR/SBIN/CRON[4647]: (root) CMD ( rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly) 
Aug 9 20:24:05 h70626 -- MARK --
>>>>>>>>Absturz<<<<<<<<<<<<
Aug 9 20:44:09 h70626 syslogd 1.4.1: restart.
Aug 9 20:44:10 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module evdev
Aug 9 20:44:10 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module joydev
Aug 9 20:44:10 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module mousedev
Aug 9 20:44:10 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module keybdev
Aug 9 20:44:14 h70626 kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Aug 9 20:44:14 h70626 kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map


Absturz am 11 August:

Aug 11 22:40:56 h70626 kernel: f7e3a000 00000145 f7e3a000 00000071 00000000 00000000 00000000 d3d73000 
Aug 11 22:40:56 h70626 kernel: 00000000 00000004 c1bfc438 bffff658 c015955e 0000000b f7e3bf90 f7e3bf8c 
Aug 11 22:40:56 h70626 kernel: Call Trace: [do_select+599/624] [sys_select+846/1248] [sys_fstat64+73/128] [system_call+51/56]
Aug 11 22:40:56 h70626 kernel: Call Trace: [<c01591c7>] [<c015955e>] [<c014f1a9>] [<c010776f>]
Aug 11 22:40:56 h70626 kernel: 
Aug 11 22:40:56 h70626 kernel: Code: 00 8b 8b 08 01 10 df 74 f5 10 bb 41 00 00 00 85 c0 b8 04 01 
Aug 11 22:40:56 h70626 kernel: printing eip:
Aug 11 22:40:56 h70626 kernel: c0151a66
>>>>>>>>Absturz<<<<<<<<<<<<
Aug 11 22:47:53 h70626 syslogd 1.4.1: restart.
Aug 11 22:47:54 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module evdev
Aug 11 22:47:54 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module joydev
Aug 11 22:47:54 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module mousedev
Aug 11 22:47:54 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module keybdev
Aug 11 22:47:58 h70626 kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Aug 11 22:47:58 h70626 kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map


Absturz am 12 August:

Aug 12 20:27:53 h70626 -- MARK --
Aug 12 20:44:51 h70626 sshd[10541]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for games from ::ffff:84.175.226.15 port 1288 ssh2
Aug 12 20:44:51 h70626 sshd[10541]: subsystem request for sftp
Aug 12 20:45:09 h70626 sshd[10549]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for games from ::ffff:84.175.226.15 port 1290 ssh2
Aug 12 20:50:26 h70626 sshd[10747]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for games from ::ffff:84.175.226.15 port 1317 ssh2
Aug 12 20:50:26 h70626 sshd[10747]: subsystem request for sftp
Aug 12 20:59:00 h70626 /USR/SBIN/CRON[10996]: (root) CMD ( rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly) 
>>>>>>>>Absturz<<<<<<<<<<<<
Aug 12 21:18:15 h70626 syslogd 1.4.1: restart.
Aug 12 21:18:16 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module evdev
Aug 12 21:18:16 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module joydev
Aug 12 21:18:16 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module mousedev
Aug 12 21:18:16 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module keybdev
Aug 12 21:18:20 h70626 kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Aug 12 21:18:20 h70626 kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map


Absturz am 14 August:

Aug 14 15:34:26 h70626 kernel: Call Trace: [<c0125978>] [<c0117d73>] [<c0117d00>] [<c01590ad>] [<c015955e>]
Aug 14 15:34:26 h70626 kernel: [system_call+51/56]
Aug 14 15:34:26 h70626 kernel: [<c010776f>]
Aug 14 15:34:26 h70626 kernel: 
Aug 14 15:34:26 h70626 kernel: Code: 89 5a 04 89 13 89 43 04 89 18 5b c3 8d 76 00 81 f9 ff 3f 00 
Aug 14 15:34:26 h70626 kernel: <6>note: hlds_i486[1284] exited with preempt_count 1
>>>>>>>>Absturz<<<<<<<<<<<<
Aug 14 15:40:28 h70626 syslogd 1.4.1: restart.
Aug 14 15:40:29 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module evdev
Aug 14 15:40:29 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module joydev
Aug 14 15:40:29 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module mousedev
Aug 14 15:40:29 h70626 /etc/hotplug/usb.rc[673]: modprobe: Can't locate module keybdev
Aug 14 15:40:33 h70626 kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Aug 14 15:40:33 h70626 kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map




Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


Danke MfG Ulf


----------



## generador (14. August 2005)

Anscheinend ist irgendein Fehler in deiner System.map im boot Ordner
Hast du deinen Kernel selbst kompiliert ?

Wenn ja musst du die System.map davon nehmen

http://www.newbie-net.de/anleitung_kernelbau.html

Hier eine Anleitung zum erstellen eines eigenen Kernels


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. August 2005)

Es scheint sich um einen nicht lokalen Server zu handeln (gameserver?). Ich würde einen Kernel verwenden, der für Serverdienste optimiert wurde oder selbst hand anlegen. Ein Server sollte kein Hotplug/Coldplug brauchen, es sei denn er steht zuhause und man möchte z. B. mal einen USB-Stick oder eine USB-Maus anschließen.

Möglicherweise hängt der regelmäßige Absturz auch damit zusammen 
Der Halflifeprozess schmiert regelmäßig ab, was sagen denn die betreffenden Programmlogs ?


----------



## deepthroat (14. August 2005)

Hi.

Hast du denn schon überprüft ob dein Speicher bzw. deine Festplatte fehlerfrei sind?

Den Speicher kannst du mit memtest86 überprüfen. Für Festplatten gibt's meistens vom Hersteller ein geeignetes Tool um die Platte auf Hardware-Fehler zu prüfen.


----------



## ulf123 (15. August 2005)

Hallo dies ist ein Strato RootServer! 

Es ist die Standart installation von Strato.

hmm was kann ich tun ?

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Ulf


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. August 2005)

Weches BS hat strato eigentlich auf den rootservern? suse?
Du könntest einen neueren Kernel ausprobieren! (Wie schaut es mit Update-Tools bei Suse aus?)
Bin leider kein Suse-Fan und kenne leider keine mögliche Prozedur. Eine Anleitung, wie Du einen Kernel selbst backst, könnte ich schon eher schreiben 
Andererseits gibt es die gsd schon im Netz


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. August 2005)

@Neuro:
Also eine einsteigergerechte Anleitung zum Kernel backen zu schreiben wird wohl schwierig sein.
Immerhin muss man ja so einiges ueber seine Hardware wissen um auch alle noetigen und keine ueberfluessigen Optionen zu kompilieren.
Daher gehoert in eine solche Anleitung wohl auch umfassenden Info woher man Informationen bekommt. Dann gibt es noch die Kernel-Optionen die bestimmte Hardware unterstuetzen, dies am Namen aber nicht direkt ersichtlich ist. Das erfaehrt man dann z.B. nur aus der Kernel-Doku.

Ich waer mal interessiert eine solche Anleitung zu sehen, aber wie gesagt: Eine narrensichere Anleitung duerfte wohl schwer bis unmoeglich zu realisieren sein.


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. August 2005)

@reptiler: Eine narrensichere Anleitung dürfte wohl niemand hinbekommen, zumindest nicht bei so vielen möglichen Optionen. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach aber sehr gute Anleitungen, wie z. B. die Dokumente im Gentoo-Wiki oder im Slackware-Wiki. Alleine Google spuckt bei "kernel +howto" eine Menge interessanter Links aus. Zusätzlich gibt auch noch bequeme Menüs (textbasiert oder X-Window) um den Kernel richtig einzustellen und dann zu kompilieren.

Verwunderlich ist auf jeden Fall, das der Server jedes Mal wegen einem anderen Programm abzuschmieren scheint. Sollte ein neuer Kernel und nochmal frisch kompilierte Software keine Abhilfe schaffen, könnte es sich tatsächlich um einen Hardwaredefekt handeln.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. August 2005)

Moeglicherweise hat es, wie deepthroat schon angesprochen hat, mit dem Speicher zu tun.
Wenn da nicht allzu viel im Argen ist koennte er mit Badmem (sorry, hab grad keinen Link zur Hand) die entsprechenden Bereiche als unbrauchbar markieren.
Aber da der Server wohl jeden Tag den Geier macht duerfte da wohl recht viel im Argen sein, und fuer Hardware-Probleme waere ja wohl auch der Hoster zustaendig, oder?

Zum Kernel:
Ja, die Optionen sind einfach zu erschlagend.
Ich denke das was man beim Kernel kompilieren braucht ist Erfahrung und Wissen ueber die Hardware.
Wenn man eines davon nicht hat, z.B. weil man eben noch Anfaenger ist, ist eine gewisse Packung Mut und Zuversicht nicht schlecht. Wir haben ja alle mal klein angefangen. Und wer nicht einfach mal in's Wasser springt wird das Schwimmen nie lernen.


----------



## ulf123 (15. August 2005)

Das mit dem Speicher könnte sein, bloß

ich hab e schon einen Hardwarecheck machen lassen und der viel negativ aus =/

und ich hatte das selbe Problem auch bei einem Root Server bei Firsthop, dort lief das OS Debian Woddy 3.0 

Hmm egal wo ich einen Server hole es ist imma das selbe! nur wenn ich zuhause selber einen Hoste dann nicht!

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe

MfG Ulf


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. August 2005)

Was hast Du so an Speicher-/Prozessorintensiven Diensten laufen?
Kann man das Problem vielleicht irgendwie eingrenzen?


----------



## ulf123 (16. August 2005)

Es laufen volgene Server

TeamSpeak 2
3 CounterStrike 1.6
und Confixx 3


Durchscht. CPU Auslastung liegt bei vollen Gameservern bei 80 und bei leeren 0.1%

der Server stürtzt aber meist in Ruhezeiten ab also wenn die server leer sind.

Speicher auslastung ca bei 80%

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. August 2005)

Hmm, das ist echt merkwuerdig.
Was fuer Ports sind denn offen?
Was fuer Dienste laufen dort?
Und sind das aktuelle Versionen?


----------



## ulf123 (16. August 2005)

Hey ho =)

ich hatte keine gedult mehr. es nervte voll, drumm entschied ich mich für einen backup und einer neuinstallation.

naja ein prob hab ich imma noch


und zwar ist die logdatei voll mit solchen texten:



> Aug 16 11:05:28 h70626 sshd[12797]: Did not receive identification string from ::ffff:81.169.152.142
> 
> Aug 16 11:10:30 h70626 sshd[12821]: Did not receive identification string from ::ffff:81.169.152.142
> 
> ...


 

sonst läuft alles wieder

MfG Ulf


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. August 2005)

> und zwar ist die logdatei voll mit solchen texten:


81.169.152.142 ist die IP von stratotools.de (also voraussichtlich kommen diese Meldungen von einem Strato Mitarbeiter oder von einer Software von denen).
Manchmal gibt es diese Meldung auch bei hackversuchen


----------



## ulf123 (27. August 2005)

So hab mich erkundigt was Stratotool.de macht
  er macht Monitoring weil ich da schon so oft angerufen hab.
 hab es jetzt aber abbestellt

  naja jetzt stürzt der Server nur noch alle 4 Tage ab =)

  mal wieder ein Print aus der log



> Aug 27 17:39:51 h70626 sshd[24167]: Received disconnect from ::ffff:65.166.58.251: 11: Bye Bye
> Aug 27 17:39:58 h70626 sshd[24168]: reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 251.oneota.net failed - POSSIBLE BREAKIN ATTEMPT!
> Aug 27 17:39:58 h70626 sshd[24168]: Failed password for root from ::ffff:65.166.58.251 port 1814 ssh2
> Aug 27 17:39:58 h70626 sshd[24168]: Received disconnect from ::ffff:65.166.58.251: 11: Bye Bye
> ...


 

  Vielen Dank

  Ulf


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. August 2005)

Nutzt du den gleichen Kernel wie vorher?
Hast du es mal mit der i386 Version vom hlds probiert?
Ist er auch schon abgestürzt, ohne dass der hlds, TS etc. liefen?

An deiner Stelle würde ich den ssh-Port auf einen anderen als den Standard legen, dann hast du normalerweise keine Gäste mehr die an deine Türe klopfen.


----------



## ulf123 (27. August 2005)

hi also
 ist der standart kernel
 er stürtz nur ab wenn eines der beiden oder auch beide dienste  laufen

 Danke

 Ulf


----------

